# SPS Bezeichnung im Schaltplan



## Credofire (22 September 2015)

Hallo

wie ist die SPS im Schaltplan zu benennen? Mit A für Allzweck oder mit K wie Schütze, Transistoren usw. ?
Ich habe bislang beides gesehen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MSB (22 September 2015)

Persönlich verwende ich "K", weil "verarbeiten" als Sinnbeschreibung einer SPS wohl am ehesten zutrifft.
Wobei aber die meisten Klassen der Ref-Kennzeichnung so schwammig formuliert sind, das es durchaus mehrere richtige "Lösungen" geben kann.


----------

